

15 Ways That Google Voice Can Revolutionize Your Communications  - psogle
http://www.voip-news.com/feature/15-ways-google-voice-033109/

======
charltones
_6\. Make sure certain callers only ring certain phones

8\. Never have your dinner interrupted by a telemarketer again

13\. Block your boss from your BlackBerry on the weekends_

These three points assume that your friends, your boss and any telemarketers
that call you have all been given your Google Voice number, and have all
thrown away your existing office, home and mobile numbers. Or am I missing
something? What incentive does your boss have to not call your other numbers?

